# There's no such thing as lesbian "demotivational" posters



## xsited1 (Sep 23, 2009)

From a Fark headline.  I have to agree:

















Lesbian Motivational Posters


----------



## paperview (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## xsited1 (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## Big Black Dog (Sep 23, 2009)

I heard that the biggest killer of lesbians was fur balls.  Is this true?


----------



## hvacjones (Sep 23, 2009)

Big Black Dog said:


> I heard that the biggest killer of lesbians was fur balls.  Is this true?



mercury poisoning


----------



## bodecea (Sep 23, 2009)

Funny thread, I must admit.


----------



## 007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Cute girls, but yuk. Nasty stuff. No different than males doing it. It's perverted. It's a mental illness. It's immoral and disgusting.

But I guess just us normal people think that. The homo lovers and enablers think it's all cute and acceptable.


----------



## geauxtohell (Sep 23, 2009)

Pale Rider said:


> Cute girls, but yuk. Nasty stuff. No different than males doing it. It's perverted. It's a mental illness. It's immoral and disgusting.
> 
> But I guess just us normal people think that. The homo lovers and enablers think it's all cute and acceptable.



You're like, the perpetual buzz kill, aren't you?

I'll bet you are a hit at all the parties.


----------



## Modbert (Sep 23, 2009)

geauxtohell said:


> You're like, the perpetual buzz kill, aren't you?
> 
> I'll bet you are a hit at all the parties.



You should see him talk about Obama, what a trip.


----------



## geauxtohell (Sep 23, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > You're like, the perpetual buzz kill, aren't you?
> ...



I have.  He's yet to acknowledge Orly Taitz's latest epic fail.


----------



## 007 (Sep 23, 2009)

geauxtohell said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Cute girls, but yuk. Nasty stuff. No different than males doing it. It's perverted. It's a mental illness. It's immoral and disgusting.
> ...


If you consider two little hussies lezbo's kissing a buzz, then you're my buzz killer.


----------



## 007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > You're like, the perpetual buzz kill, aren't you?
> ...



No worse than you talked about Bush...


----------



## Modbert (Sep 23, 2009)

Pale Rider said:


> No worse than you talked about Bush...



Really now? Care to prove that? I'd love to see it.


----------



## geauxtohell (Sep 23, 2009)

Pale Rider said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > Pale Rider said:
> ...



Yeah, whatever.  I don't have a problem with lesbians, be they attractive or not.

Why is it your prerogative to interject into other people's bedrooms?


----------



## blu (Sep 23, 2009)

I could end this with one "porn is not real life" image from 4chan


----------



## Modbert (Sep 24, 2009)

Pale Rider said:


> If you consider two little hussies lezbo's kissing a buzz, then you're my buzz killer.



It's alright Pale, we know there is only one for you.



However, knowing you, I'd HOPE for some CHANGE.


----------



## blu (Sep 24, 2009)

Pale Rider said:


> Cute girls, but yuk. Nasty stuff. No different than males doing it. It's perverted. It's a mental illness. It's immoral and disgusting.
> 
> But I guess just us normal people think that. The homo lovers and enablers think it's all cute and acceptable.



you are straight right? so you like boobes? so then how can you not like TWO boobes TOUCHING!

i think you have the mental illness


----------



## paperview (Sep 24, 2009)

Pale Rider said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > Pale Rider said:
> ...


You poor thing you.


----------



## trams (Sep 24, 2009)

WoW, So sorry you have to live in this world Pale Rider


----------



## Xenophon (Sep 24, 2009)

This thread took an unexpected turn into funky town.


----------



## random3434 (Sep 24, 2009)

Hmmmmmmmm, I'm a straight woman who loves men. But, it doesn't bother me one bit to see 2 girls or two guys kissing, or in love.


Maybe it's because I'm comfortable in my sexuality, and I believe in live and let live, as long as nobody is being hurt.


Carry on!


----------



## ncarolinadixie (Sep 24, 2009)

Mornin dudes and dudettes!! Somebody needs to bake me a cake with a file in it. After I get finished with Time Warner Cable this morning I might be in soooooooo much trouble!!


----------

